# Room +Land sqm regulations for converting a C2 to a A3



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

'Room +Land sqm regulations for converting a C2 to a A3​'

*hi guys...im still here...slowly but surely things are moving in right direction..and all my checks are proving to be good...fingers crossed...
we wondered does anyone know if when applying for a non-habitable listed property(C2), to change to a habitable listing(A3), what the min or max amount of sqm of land required, and also the height in each room,what is the min or max height required to be acceptable to make it habitable....
to make things abit more complcated,the top rooms (yet to be finished have sloping roofs),so does that effect those rooms,or is it the highest point of a room that qualifies.....any advice very much appreciated!
thank you e mille grazie in advance!!*​


----------

